# World's smallest fish



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Sharing...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060125/ap_on_sc/indonesia_tiny_fish


----------



## daFrimpster (May 18, 2005)

Very Cool!!


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Pretty Small !! The adult female is just 7.9 millimetres long when sexually mature.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

That article said that the previous record for smallest fish was a goby that was 1/10 of a milimeter. Thats much smaller than 7.9mm. Anyone know what gives?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Erm, I googled it after I posted that. Apparently that article is wrong. The goby grows to 8mm.

Edit: erm, again... I can't read. It says 1/10mm longER. Dur. :x


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

So how many can I put in my 75 gallon tank?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

bichirboy said:


> So how many can I put in my 75 gallon tank?


Probably all of them.

Just let me know how your plants are doing at pH 3.0. Apparently that's where these guys are happy.


----------

